# Screen Printer - Print on demand with large surface area?



## colettep (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new to the t-shirt printing world as my kid wants to start putting his art on t-shirts and sell them. We're interested in a print on demand service as we don't have the money up front for bulk purchases, or the inventory space.

One thing I've noticed so far with print on demand services like Printful, is that you can only print in the center on the shirt - not on the side, or very bottom of the shirt. Does anyone know a print on demand screen printer that offers flexible areas on the clothing for printing? Also would be great if they integrate with other platforms like Etsy.


----------

